# Sun beetle larvae



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone used these?? Did your herps like them?? Shelf life?? I saw them on ricks livefood and thought I may try some, but before shelling out 3 quid for 10 I thought I'd see if anyone else has used them...

Thanks

: victory:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I have, they are really easy to breed so start your own culture. You get a range of sizes, from tiny to a monty fat larvae half the size of your little finger. You just need a large deep geo and a heatmat plus the right sudstrate. Years time you will be selling them at £3 for ten!


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorence, but i'm presuming that sun beetles are Rick's fruit beetle grubs??

Am i right in saying you could use the adult beetles as feeders? (I'm trying to source as many different types of food as i can for my tegu).


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Not used the adults as i presume the bright colours may indicate that they are unpalatable, but the tird instar grubs should be fine.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We've used them as feeders, the Tegu loves them, as do the dwarf mongeese, skunks, and beardies, then we ran out, really ought to get some adults and start breeding these.


----------

